# heart breaking



## captaink (Sep 8, 2014)

I've had my ten gallon marine tank set up for two years now. Had minor problem but nothing I could not fix before. Over the summer I noticed these time brown things everywhere didnt think much of it until there was hundreds of them everywhere. Did some research and found out they were flat worms. Did more research and found a product called flat worm exit. I got all the info I could about the product and decided it was my only course of action to attack these little pests. I did everything right I sucked up as many as I could. Took hours. Then had salt water ready to go tons of carbon and I thought I was set. Everything started out great dosed the tank and withing 15 min the flat worms were dead and the tank had gone yellow. So I added the carbon and did a 25% water change. Then watched for three hours all was well. I did another 25% change at that point for good measure. I woke up in the morning to one of my clowns dead and the other suffering. I panicked and did another 25% change. Couple hours later lost my shrimp and snails. Now I have one clownfish left and my corals have not opened. And the clown looks like its skin is falling off. So disappointing. Just be warned for anyone in the future. I don't even know if I want to continue with the hobby.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

ouch that really sucks. Having a 10g tank must be hard since the littlest thing can nuke the whole thing. Don't give up just start fresh


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, a small volume of water means any change or something being off by a little bit can have a dramatic (often bad) effect. Sorry to hear my friend.


----------



## captaink (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you for the support. I've been pretty successful with small tanks I actually prefer them I love all the little things you miss in bigger tanks. I'm now contemplating going bigger tho maybe like 30 to 50 gallon we shall see. My poor clown is still alive but looks terrible.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Homer summarizes your situation the best I think.


----------



## captaink (Sep 8, 2014)

I does perfectly


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Did you also suck up the dead flatworms afterwards? I wonder what went wrong


----------

